# Rosanna Harte's interview with Palumbo



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice to see one of the UK female competitors getting some coverage in ther States!

Spotlight On. . . Rosanna Harte!

& thanks for the plug! ;-)


----------



## Rosanna Harte (May 21, 2008)

Hi,

Yeah it's great to be getting some positive feedback and coverage. We need as much as we can get. x


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Rosanna,

nice to see you here!

So are you lifting heavy at the moment to pack on some size?


----------



## Rosanna Harte (May 21, 2008)

Hi, yeah just heavy stuff. I'm really feeling the benefit of some high calories, and whats great is, usually when I come off a comp diet I go crazy with food for 3months, I do get the protein in but alot of junk and not the best muscle building ingrediants. This time because I haven't come off any intense diet I've managed to stick to the same clean foods but just upping the amount, so I've not put on as much fat as quick.

Training is going great though, I'm the strongest I've evr been and already a nice weight with not bad off season condition. I'm gonna invest in some good supplements. I never use supplements due to cost (apart from protein powder) but I think I need some this year. I've got quads tomorrow, love trainin legs!

How are you, what's your plans for this year? Are you busy persnal training etc... or do you do something else xx


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes I'm busy in the gym & helping girls(& guys! )...

Not sure about competing yet but I'm training away & enjoying it!

Hope you'll stick around & keep us updated with your progress!


----------



## Rosanna Harte (May 21, 2008)

Hey, good for you, would love to see you on stage. I'm definately sticking around, I'm on a mad mission to promote myself so I've joined all the forums there is I think. haha x


----------



## Meta (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Rosanna - would you mind me asking what height you are. You have a fantastic figure and it is good to see figure girls getting more publicity.


----------



## Rosanna Harte (May 21, 2008)

Hi, I'm a tiny 5ft 1" small. Thanks, yep Its great to be getting some recognition for all the hard work. x


----------

